# Dive Buddy Wade - saw you at McRae Sunday on ski



## bmilne1957 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wade,

Contact me thorugh the forum and let's do some diving!

Bruce (Jetski - sailboat Bruce)



bmilne1957


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Bruce good to see you on here! I have a friend that has alot of experince diving and he want to do a dive around mid-november for some flounder. As soon we figure out when we are going i will give you a buzz!!


----------

